# Clary sage substitute?



## Mobjack Bay (May 30, 2021)

I see a lot of eo blends that include clary sage on eocalc.com website.  Unless it’s super strong and really sticks, it looks too pricey for me to use in soap.  Is there a more affordable substitute or eos I can blend to get close?  Here’s the description from the eocalc.com website:

“Fresh dry herbal aroma with hints of earthy tea and bright fruity notes“


----------



## Marsi (May 30, 2021)

muscatel wine?


----------



## soapmaker (May 30, 2021)

I have thought of Rosemary or something herbaceous with dark patchouli but there again dark patchouli is expensive. If you want only EOs this next idea isn't ideal but you could choose a herbaceous earthy FO.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 30, 2021)

Because *Clary Sage* is so unique and one of my favorite EOs, the first thing that came to mind was *MMS Sweetgrass FO*. I don't know if they still offer it.

*ETA:* They still have it.

I've never used it in soap -- just leave on products.

The EO is pricey. That is where *Sun Pure Botanicals* comes in handy. You can order the amount you need to make up the blend -- 5ml  and up. The 1 oz glass bottle is $12 / plastic bottle is $11.

*ETA: *Here ya go... I just found this Bookmark: *EO Substitutes*

HAH! I wasn't far off with my recommendation for Sweetgrass FO. Here's the description -- _"Relaxing, euphoric and delightful. Like lying on the grass on a summer’s day."_


----------



## soapmaker (May 30, 2021)

I only smelled sweetgrass one time and it smelled nothing like my clary sage.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 30, 2021)

@Zany_in_CO Thanks for the links. The substitutes they list at the second site you linked are lavender, chamomile, hyssop, davana, juniper, pine

@soapmaker  Thanks for the patchouli suggestion. I know patchouli lasts and last so I don’t mind indulging for soap because it’s one of my favorites.  I made a test blend on a cotton ball using lavender, dark patchouli, lemongrass, rosemary, and a little ylang ylang, clove and basil. I think the basil has to go or get cut to almost nothing, but otherwise it smells interesting and different.  Not necessarily like tea and fruit, but it has potential.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 30, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks for the links. The substitutes they list at the second site you linked are lavender, chamomile, hyssop, davana, juniper, pine


I saw that. I don't know what davana smells like but none of the others (or a blend even) doesn't mind-smell anything like clary sage to me.  It must have to do with constituents, beneficial qualities, whatever, rather than fragrance. Dunno.


soapmaker said:


> I only smelled sweetgrass one time and it smelled nothing like my clary sage.


That's entirely possible. Different suppliers for one thing and essential oils can smell different from one harvest to the next. Different noses too!  In any case, if I were looking for a sub for clary sage in a blend, that's the first thing that I thought of. Not spot on, but, for me at least, same emotional response.


----------



## soapmaker (May 31, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> That's entirely possible. Different suppliers for one thing and essential oils can smell different from one harvest to the next. Different noses too!  In any case, if I were looking for a sub for clary sage in a blend, that's the first thing that I thought of. Not spot on, but, for me at least, same emotional response.


Not criticizing you in the least. Just saying my experience. I like your expression,  "mind smell." That's how I create my blends. When I think of Clary, I think a little camphor, a little tangy, perhaps lemongrass, and earthy. (Patchouli)


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 31, 2021)

I bought a small bottle of clary sage last night...


----------



## soapmaker (May 31, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I bought a small bottle of clary sage last night...


Best option!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 23, 2021)

I still haven’t used any of my Clary Sage EO, but found this description in an interesting old book by Stephen Arctander called Perfume and Flavor Materials of Natural Origin.







			Perfume and flavor materials of natural origin.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 23, 2021)

A few weeks ago I visited a nearby botanical garden. Clary sage was one of their most impressive exhibits there. IIRC they had planted some three varieties, each with impressively distinct smell, one more intriguing than the other.
If I had to come up with something of a similarly complex profile, I'd choose hyssop or apple mint.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 23, 2021)

I’ve grown common sage in my garden.  Maybe it’s time to branch out!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 24, 2021)

Keep in mind that, until you'll reach break-even point, you'll first have to work off the purchase costs of the alembic!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 24, 2021)

Luckily, I’m a miser if if I can’t get one second hand or at the thrift store.  If the plants attract lots of butterflies, that will be good enough for me.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 24, 2021)

See my post #4. I just checked the price from *Sun Pure Botanicals*:

Clary Sage Essential Oil - 100% PURE NATURAL
Bottle Size: 4 oz glass bottle w/ pipette amber glass    $26.21
Estimated delivery: Oct 28 – Nov 1
Shipping: USPS First Class - Free

Product: _Clary Sage Essential Oil 100% Pure_
Latin Name:  _Salvia Sclarea_
Country of Origin: _Ukraine_
Extraction Method:  _Steam Distilled_
Parts Used: Blossoms / Plants

*Description*: Clary Sage essential oil is derived from the leaves of the durry-leaved Salvia Sclarea plant.  There are several fragrant Salvia species, which produce different oils and should not be confused.  Clary Sage is the most commonly used Salvia essential oil in aromatherapy.  The aroma of Clary Sage is very distinctive with a sweet, spicy, muscat-like aroma.

*Common Uses*:  Clary Sage essential oil is traditionally used as an antispasmodic for menstrual pain, and as a regulator of women's hormones.  It has also been used as an antidepressant and a relaxant, particularly for panic and nervous hysteria.

*Common Applications: 

Nervous exhaustion:*  Run a deep warm bath at bedtime, and add 3 drops of Clary Sage essential oil to the bath just before you get in.  Alternatively, anoint the midline of your body with 3 drops of essential oil before getting into the bath.  Lower the lights, or use only a candle, and relax, using your favorite meditation or mantra.

*Blends well with the following essential oils:*
Bergamot, Cedarwood, Chamomile German, Chamomile Roman, Geranium, Jasmine, Lavender, Neroli, Orange, Rosewood, Sandalwood and Ylang-ylang.

HTH


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 24, 2021)

@Zany_in_CO that is a rock bottom price.  Might be worth a try. Thx


----------

